# Found this book? Please send it to the address written on the inside cover. Reward will be 20 Euro.



## marginado

Hello

I want to write "Found this book? Please send it to the address written on the inside cover. Reward will be 20 Euro." in as many different languages as possible on the back of my university course book. 

I hope you can help me!



Kind regards & thanks in advance,

marginado


----------



## Kraus

In Italian: Avete trovato questo libro? Si prega di inviarlo all'indirizzo segnato/scritto sulla seconda di copertina. 20 euro di ricompensa".


----------



## sonleia

spanish: "¿Has encontrado este libro? Por favor, envíalo a la dirección escrita en la cubierta interior. La recompensa es de 20 euros."

catalan: "Has trobat aquest llibre? Si us plau, envia'l a la direcció escrita a la coberta interior. La recompensa és de 20 euros."

I hope it can help


----------



## jonquiliser

Welcome on board 

Swedish:
"Hittat den här boken? Var så vänlig och skicka den till adressen på pärmens insida. Utlovad belöning 20 e."


----------



## jonquiliser

Galician:

¿Atopaches este libro? Por favor, envíao ó enderezo escrito na cuberta interior. A recompensa será de 20 e.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Demek kitabı buldunuz. Lütfen iç kapakta yazılı olan adrese gönderiniz. Ödül 20 euro'dur.
*_So you've found the book. Please send it to the address written on the inside cover. Reward is €20.

_Instead of *euro*, you can also use *avro *in Turkish. I doubt if all Turks in Germany would understand what _avro _means, though.


----------



## MingRaymond

Chinese:
搜獲此書者請把此書郵寄到內頁的地址，酬勞二十歐羅。


----------



## Lemminkäinen

*Norwegian:* Funnet denne boken? Vennligst send den til adressen skrevet på innsiden av permen. Belønning på €20 utloves.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


marginado said:


> I want to write "Found this book? Please send it to the address written on the inside cover. Reward will be 20 Euro."


One of the possibilities in *Dutch* (and an attempt to render the elliptic style of the original):
"Dit boek gevonden? Gelieve het te zenden naar het adres op de binnenflap. 20 euro beloning."

Groetjes,
Frank


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Zašlete prosím nalezenou knihu na adresu uvedenou na obálce. Odměna činí 20 euro.

I made it more concise a natural.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

Achou este livro? Por favor envie-o ao endereço que está no interior da capa. Recompensa-se com 20 euros.

Are you sure you want to state how much you'll pay as a reward?


----------



## marginado

Hi guys!

Thank you very much for your efforts.


@Outsider: Yes, I'll have to include that. If I loose the book there will be no proof of me having participated in university lectures & study groups, which means: my whole study time would be "lost" and I would have to start over again (no joke!). Therefore, I'd better include the last phrase.


Cheers!!!!


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Marginado.


marginado said:


> Found this book? Please send it to the address written on the inside cover. Reward will be 20 Euro." in as many different languages as possible on the back of my university course book.


In Russian: *Е*сли вы нашл*и* *э*ту кн*и*гу, пож*а*луйста, отошл*и*те е*ё* по *а*дресу, ук*а*занному на вн*у*тренней сторон*е* обл*о*жки. Вознагражд*е*ние - 20 *е*вро. 
Here's this phrase in translit: *E*sli vy nashl*i* *e*tu kn*i*gu, pozh*a*lujsta, otoshl*i*te e*yo* po *a*dresu, uk*a*zannomu na vn*u*trennej storon*e* obl*o*zhki. Voznagrazhd*e*nie - 20 *e*vro.


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:
"Leidsid selle raamatu? Palun tagasta see raamat tagaküljel oleval aadressil. Leiutasu on 20 Eurot."


----------



## DearPrudence

My try in French:
*"Vous avez trouvé ce livre ? S'il vous plaît, envoyez-le à l'adresse écrite sur la couverture intérieure. Récompense de 20€"*

(not great but it should convey the message  )


----------



## Whodunit

marginado said:


> Hello
> 
> I want to write "Found this book? Please send it to the address written on the inside cover. Reward will be 20 Euro." in as many different languages as possible on the back of my university course book.
> 
> I hope you can help me!


 
Do you already have it in German? 

_Haben Sie dieses Buch gefunden? Wenn ja, schicken Sie es doch bitte an die auf der Umschlagseite aufgeführte Adresse. Der Finderlohn beträgt 20 Euro._

Would you need it in the ancient/dead languages as well? I mean no Roman or Ionian would ever find your book!


----------



## Thomas1

*Polish:*

Znalazłeś ten index? Odeślij go na adres podany na wewnętrznej stronie okładki. Na znalazców czeka znaleźne - 20 euro.


Tom


----------



## elroy

Arabic: إذا كنت قد وجدت هذا الكتاب الرجاء إرساله إلى العنوان المكتوب على الجلدة من الداخل، وستحصل على جائزة بقيمة ۲۰ يورو.


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:*

अगर आपको यह किताब कहीं से मिले तो महेरबानी करके उस एड्रेस पर भेजदे जो किताब का अंदर का हिस्सा पर लिखा हुआ है. बीस यूरो का पारितोषिक है.

Transliteration:
_[agar aapko yeh kitaab kahiiN se milé to maherbaanii karke us édrés par bhejde jo kitaab kaa andar kaa hissaa par likhaa huaa hai. biis yuro kaa paaritoshik hai]_

*Urdu:*

*اگر آپ كو يہ كتاب كہيں سے ملے تو براۓ مہربانى اس اڈريس پر بهيجدے جو كتاب كا اندر كا حسہ پر لكها ہوا ہے، بيس يورو كا اجر ہے،*​ 
Transliteration:
_[agar aapko yeh kitaab kahiiN se milé to baraaye maherbaanii us édrés par bhejde jo kitaab kaa andar hissaa par likhaa huaa hai. biis yuro kaa ajar hai]_

*Gujarati:*

અગર તમને આ ચોપડી કોઈ જગ્યાથી મલે તો મહેરબાની કરીને તે એડ્રેસ પર મોકલી આપશો જે ચોપડીનો અંદર નો ભાગ પર લખેલો છે. એના માટે વીસ યૂરો નું બક્ષિસ છે.

Transliteration:
_[agar tamané aa chopdii koi jagyaathii malé to maherbaanii kariine te édrés par mokalii aapsho je chopdiino andar no bhaag par lakhelo Che. enaa maate viis yuuro nu bakshish Che]_


----------



## Kraus

linguist786 said:


> *Hindi:*
> 
> अगर आपको यह किताब कहीं से मिले तो महेरबानी करके वह एड्रेस पर भेजदे जो किताब का अंदर का हिस्सा पर लिखा हुआ है. बीस यूरो का पारितोषिक है.
> 
> Transliteration:
> _[agar aapko yeh kitaab kahiiN se milé to maherbaanii karke woh édrés par bhejde jo kitaab kaa andar kaa hissaa par likhaa huaa hai. biis yuro kaa paaritoshik hai]_


Excuse me, Linguist786, I have a doubt: I thought they said "us édrés par" in Hindi, not "woh édrés par". Which is the correct version?


----------



## linguist786

Kraus said:


> Excuse me, Linguist786, I have a doubt: I thought they said "us édrés par" in Hindi, not "woh édrés par". Which is the correct version?


Actually, "us édrés par" sounds a bit better!
(I don't think "woh édrés par" is _wrong_ though..)

I don't think there's a difference to be honest - but like I said, it sounds a bit better with "us"

I'll just go change my post.


----------



## daoxunchang

MingRaymond said:


> Chinese:
> 搜獲此書者請把此書郵寄到內頁的地址，酬勞二十歐羅。


I think it should not be 搜獲searched and got？
Simplified Chinese:　拾获此书者请寄至内页地址，酬劳二十欧元。
Do you say 歐羅instead of 欧元？：）Why?　Is it that you have other currencies that you call with the character 羅?


----------



## OldAvatar

> Found this book? Please send it to the address written on the inside cover. Reward will be 20 Euro



Romanian:

Aţi găsit această carte? Vă rugăm frumos să o trimiteţi la adresa menţionată pe coperta interioară. Oferim o recompensă de 20 de euro. Vă mulţumim!


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
この本を見つけられたかたは、表紙裏の住所までお届けください。お礼として50ユーロを差し上げます

kono kon-o mitsukerareta kata-wa, hyōshiura-no jūsho-made otodoke kudasai.  Orē toshite 50 yūro-o sashiage masu.


----------



## I_like_my_TV

Flaminius said:
			
		

> お礼として*50*ユーロを差し上げます


How come the amount of money increases by 150% (= €50) when translated into Japanese? To reflect the cost of living in Japan??


----------



## MingRaymond

daoxunchang said:


> I think it should not be 搜獲searched and got？
> Simplified Chinese:　拾获此书者请寄至内页地址，酬劳二十欧元。
> Do you say 歐羅instead of 欧元？：）Why?　Is it that you have other currencies that you call with the character 羅?


 
Sorry, you are right. It should be 拾獲，not 搜獲。
Both 歐羅 and 歐元 are used in Hong Kong. 歐羅 is a transliteration of Euro.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Ako ste našli ovu knjigu, molim vas pošaljite je na adresu ispisanu na koricama.
Nagrada je 20 evra.


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:


> Actually, "us édrés par" sounds a bit better!
> (I don't think "woh édrés par" is _wrong_ though..)
> 
> I don't think there's a difference to be honest - but like I said, it sounds a bit better with "us"
> 
> I'll just go change my post.




Here I go, with my meddling.  Using woh is wrong.  It needs to be in the oblique because of the "par," which is the postposition here.  So "us" is correct.


----------

